# One Door Closes



## Starling (Mar 27, 2012)

*[Author's Note] *After a two or so year hiatus, I picked recreational writing back up again. I've missed it/you. 

*One Door Closes*​*Starling​*
What do you _mean_, you gave my room away? 

Taylor rolled her eyes underneath her fake lashes. I didnt give it away, I _told_ you. I even charged him fifty bucks more a month, since he was moving in last minute. 

What am I supposed to do? You cant just throw me out on the street. 

Taylor laughed, flashing her perfect teeth. Oh my _gawd_ Lindsey, you are _such _the drama queen. Of course Im not throwing you out on the street. Youre perfectly welcome to crash on the couch until you find someplace else to go. 

I cant stay in the room?

Well...no. Nicolos moving in this afternoon, actually. 

Half an hour ago, Lindsey had arrived at the apartment she was meant to share with Taylor Lake, only to be informed that Taylor had instead rented her room to a nineteen-year-old Italian male model who, Taylor claimed, was new in town and had nowhere else to go. Lindsey should have expected as much. 

Taylor was a fashion merchandising major, who had taken a marketing class last year as an elective. Shed ended up sitting next to Lindsey, and they struck up a friendship of sorts when Taylor admiringly picked up Lindseys purse and cooed, Oh my _gawd_, this is the limited-edition Tory Burch, right? Its _gorgeous_. 

At the end of the year, Taylor had mentioned that her old roommate was transferring, and that she needed someone to share her apartment with. Lindsey, like an idiot, had agreed, mainly because she had been to a party at Taylors before and had practically fallen in love with her stylish and spacious apartment. 

She wondered if Taylor had told her father about the sudden change in roommates. She doubted he would be pleased. From what Taylor had told her, Mr. Lake was a staunchly conservative man who would likely bristle at the notion that his only daughter was living with a teenaged foreigner. 

But for the moment, Lindsey had more pressing issues at hand than how Taylors father would feel about his daughters living situation. Her living situation chief among them. 

Once Taylor left the room to arrange things for Nicolos arrival, Lindsey settled herself on the couch with a scowl and flipped open her laptop. School was starting in four days, there was no way she would be able to find an apartment this late. Or at least one that was remotely close to school. 

She clicked discouragedly through roommate wanted ads, ranging from crazy cat ladies an hour from campus, to a forty-year-old man who offered free rent to pretty girls (send a pic with your request). She was barely even paying attention when she hit Roommate wanted in house close to campus - URGENT. She briefly glanced at the ad - Five guys looking for a sixth roommate. Kickass big house, lots of shared living space. Everyone is chill. Stuck-up boring people need not apply. Call Roy ASAP to discuss living arrangements. Lindsey pulled a face. She didnt particularly want to live with five guys, no matter how kickass their house may be. But so far Roy seemed like her least terrifying prospect, so she picked up her cell and dialed the number. 

Heyo, Roy here. 

Hed only said three words, and already Roy sounded like a tool. 

Hi Roy, my name is Lindsey. Im calling about your, um, roommate wanted ad. 

Youre a girl. 

You noticed. Lindsey was beginning to think this was a waste of time. 

Nah, its cool, we can totally have a girl here. I just figured itd be another guy is all. But extra points if youre hot.

Lindsey ignored that. Is there a time that I could come look at the place? Im kind of crunched for time, here.

Did you just transfer?

Recently homeless, actually.

Ill tell you what, Lindsey. You can come by tomorrow afternoon. Were having a kind of back-to-school housemate barbecue, if youre cool you can stick around, get to know the rest of the guys. Does two work for you?

Sure. 

***
The next day Lindsey spent more time than she should have getting ready in front of the mirror, although compared to Taylor and Nicolo she was positively speedy. 

She didnt know why she cared about looking nice to meet her potential new roommates. They were probably jerks, anyway. But jerks or no, she didnt want them to think she was ugly. And there was always the possibility that one or more out of five could be her kind of guy. She smirked and rolled her eyes at her reflection as she thought it, but put on a coat of lip gloss anyway. 

She looked at the address she had written down. It was a nice neighborhood, mostly college kids, and as close to campus as you could get outside of the freshman dorms. The house itself had probably been an impressive mansion in the Victorian era, but these days was looking slightly worse for wear. Lindsey rang the doorbell and ran a hand through her hair as she waited. 

The heavy wooden door opened to reveal a lean, red-haired guy in a pinstriped button-down and expensive jeans. He gave her an admiring once over and half-smiled. 

Please, please, tell me youre Lindsey. 

Lindsey nodded. The boys grin widened. 

Somebody up there loves us. You _are_ hot. Come on in. Im Roy 

Lindsey hesitated a moment, wondering whether his forwardness was a college boys misguided attempt at flirtation, or if she was moving in with a group of brigands who would rape and murder her in her sleep. She desperately wished it was the former. 

Roy was busy waving his arms around giving her a tour. This is the living room, all access, we have a flat screen, beer fridge, air hockey - but you probably dont care about that stuff, huh? 

I like beer and air hockey. 

And I feel like Im liking you even more. Lets see, room to the right is mine, room to the left is Patricks, theres the downstairs bathroom, the rest of the rooms are upstairs. He waved an arm again. Over there is the washer and dryer, super convenient and you dont even have to pay, heres the kitchen, um, usual kitchen stuff, microwave, dishwasher, oven, longass table for family meals, mega-fridge. We each get a shelf. You can see the back opens to the patio, if you want to come out.

Lindsey nodded and followed him through the double doors. An iron table and chairs sat out back, along with a barbecue and inflatable pool half-filled with stagnant water. Empty beer cans littered the grass, and a broken porch swing hung from a tree next to a rusted bicycle. 

As you can see, we do a lot of entertaining. The ladies love the pool. 

Lindseys mouth twitched. Roy was beginning to grow on her. 

We have a compost pile too, if youre into that. Mainly because Drews a communist or environmentalist or Jewish or something. If you want to go upstairs, I can show you your room. Or potential room, I guess.

Lindsey followed him up the impressive wooden staircase with chipped gold inlay. 

This room right here is the one thats empty, Steven just bailed on us a week ago, said hes transferring to State. He claims he cant hack it here academically, but I dont think thats true. Steves almost as smart as he is lazy. I really think hes transferring because he picked up a girlfriend at State over the summer, and shes got his head all jumbled around. Roy pulled a face to show Lindsey precisely what he thought of _that_. 

The room next to it is Dylan, over there is Drew, the one on the other side is Vinces. Next to that is the bathroom, you have to share but its huge. Plus the lock works and theres a tub, so you can get your bubble bath on in peace if thats what youre into. 

Can I go into the room?

Oh yeah, of course. Its unlocked now, but if you move in you get your own key so none of us can go rifling through your stuff while youre away. Not that we would, Roy added quickly. 

The room was larger than she expected, wood floors with high ceilings and a large window. A desk and chair sat to one side, a sink and mirror on the other. She also noticed two large closets pushed against a wall, and a wooden queen-sized bed frame that seemed to be intact despite being noticeably old. 

Its nice, she murmured. Admittedly, it was nothing compared to what shed hoped to be living in this year with Taylor, but she wasnt in the position to be picky. 

You like it? Roy seemed pleased. I can even give you a bit of a discount on the rent, since were a little on the desperate side and Ive always had a soft spot for damsels in distress. 

Lindsey glanced around the room a few more times in silence, thinking. 

Ill take it, she said finally. 

Great! Roy beamed. You definitely passed the cool test, if you were worried. Youre free to stay for our barbecue, too, since youre practically one of us now. The rest of the guys should be getting back soon. All you can eat burgers and all you can drink brews, on the house. If youre not busy, that is. 

Nope, no plans. Uh...when can I move in? Im kind of crashing on someones couch for the moment, and I think I might wear out my welcome sooner than later. 

Tomorrow, if you want. Im sure no one will complain. 

Fifteen minutes later, Roy and Lindsey sat on the back porch drinking beer when the back gate opened and two lanky, nice-looking guys walked in carrying cases of more beer. The first was tall with a swoop of dark blond hair and expressive blue eyes. The second was tanned with dark hair and eyes, and a handsome face none the worse for bearing traces of acne scars. The blond one grimaced when he noticed Lindsey.

Hey, I thought we agreed no slams. 

Lindsey bristled at that and opened her mouth to protest, but Roy cut her off. You might want to be a little more accommodating there, Drew. Youre looking at our new housemate. 

Oh God, Im sorry, I didnt mean to be a jerk. Drew did at least have the grace to look genuinely embarrassed.

He cant help himself. Drew was born with an inability to not be a totally socially inept ass. Its tragic really, the tan boy interjected with a smile. Vince, by the way, he said, offering a hand. 

Lindsey took it. Lindsey, she said. 

Vince laughed out loud. Oh my God, its almost too good. She _would_ be a Lindsey, wouldnt she? 

Lindsey looked at Roy questioningly. Kind of a running joke around here, he explained. Every guy who lives here has an ex named Lindsey. Drew has two. I probably should have mentioned that. 

Everyone except for Patrick, Vince pointed out. Patrick doesnt have a Lindsey. 

I stole his, Drew grinned. 

Roy rolled his eyes. Why dont you make yourself useful and fire up the grill? Dylan and Patrick should be back soon with the food. 

Why do I have to be the one to do it? I dont even eat meat. 

And I suppose you like eating your tofu burgers frozen, is that it? Quit your bitching, Ill do it, Vince said with mock annoyance. 

At that moment, the back gate swung open again, revealing a shorter brown-haired boy in a pink polo. He carried a large bag of meat patties in one hand and two bags of buns in the other. 

Wow, really carrying your weight there, Vince joked. Wheres the rest? 

Patricks getting it, hes got more weight to carry than I do, anyway. His eyes came to rest on Lindsey. Well hel-lo neighbor. Im assuming thats who you are. 

Lindsey nodded. Im Lindsey, she said. I can help you with those if you want. 

Dylan, the short boy grinned. And its okay, I think Im manly enough to carry ten pounds or so on my own. Your efforts might be better directed at Patrick. I left him with everything else. 

Its all right, Im used to it. 

Lindsey turned in the direction of the newcomers voice, and found the nicest looking guy she had seen in ages looking back at her. 

His brown hair was slightly shaggy but not unkempt, his eyes were large and a brown several shades darker than his hair. His lips were full and slightly reddish, and a bridge of freckles across his nose added a hint of boyishness to his good looks. 

Then, of course, there was the fact that he was right up her alley physically. His round stomach pressed against his button down shirt, and she could clearly make out the outlines of love handles and a bit of extra flesh on his chest. His handsome face was accentuated by a double chin, but the effect was ruined somewhat by the fact that both his chin and neck were covered in a light brown stubble, like he had forgotten to shave. 

Lindsey was speechless for a few moments, her most coherent thought being that she was glad shed spent so much time on her hair and makeup that morning. Then she realized that her speechlessness was quickly turning into an awkward silence. Patrick - she assumed it was Patrick - blinked at her like she was the slowest person hed ever come across. 

Hard question? he said with a mocking smile. 

Im sorry, what? Lindsey felt the blood rush to her face as she realized hed tried to say something to her. 

What was your name? Patrick said each word with excruciating slowness. 

Oh. Gosh. Its... Holy crap, she had forgotten her own name. 

Lindsey, Roy finished for her. Her name is Lindsey. 

Lindsey, Lindsey repeated proudly. What was wrong with her?

Well Im Patrick. Ill probably see you around. He turned to go.

Yeah. Around. Because...well live by each other. Thats funny. Shut up Lindsey, shut up shut up shut up. 

You all right there? Roy asked, clapping her on the back. 

Yeah, fine, Lindsey said, mortified. 

You know, Roy leaned over with a conspiratorial whisper, you probably shouldnt do that to Patrick again. He had kind of a rough break up over the summer, and he hasnt exactly been looking his best. Kind of sensitive about it, and it might not be the greatest thing for boy-os self-esteem to have you keep staring at him like a zoo animal. 

Oh! Lindsey exclaimed, Thats not how I meant it at all! I thought he looked...nice. 

Roy let out a bark of laughter. Youre a terrible liar. 

Lindsey felt her face get hot again. Maybe I...Ill go help him in the kitchen. Show him there are no hard feelings. 

Roy nodded and got up from the table, to join the other housemates by the barbecue. Inside the kitchen, Patrick was bent over the sink washing potatoes. 

Can I help? Lindsey asked over his shoulder. He jumped slightly at her voice. 

What? Oh, um, sure, if you want. You can start chopping these up as I wash them. He handed her a knife, then a potato. 

A few minutes later, he looked over with a grimace. What are you doing? 

Chopping potatoes. Like you asked. 

Patrick looked horrified. Youre massacring them! Havent you ever held a knife before? 

Im sure I have at some point. Lindsey inspected her grip. She didnt think it looked too bad, but Patrick winced. 

Quit waving that thing around! Dont you cook at all? 

Lindsey shrugged. The only thing Im really great at making are reservations. Patrick didnt laugh. Instead, he looked at her quizzically. 

Whyd you offer to help, then? 

Oh! I...wanted to...um. Say hello? I just...didnt want you to think I was...slow...or anything. 

Patrick did laugh at that. Well, you sure cleared that up. 

Are you the resident cook around here? She was still making a mess of things, but she wasnt about to admit defeat and slink back outside.

You could say that. I dont do all of the cooking, but I definitely do the best cooking. There was a hint of pride in his voice. I actually wanted to go to culinary school, before I found out I got a full ride here. My mom told me there was no way she and my dad were going to shell out thousands of dollars a year for culinary school when I could get a real degree for free. She said if I was really hellbent on making cupcakes, I could do it on my own time. He laughed pleasantly enough, but Lindsey noticed a bitter edge to his words. 

Oh. Im sorry about that. She hoped she sounded comforting. 

Why? It doesnt have anything to do with you. Evidently not. 

I just meant....you seem enthusiastic. You probably would have been a good chef. 

Patrick rolled his eyes. Thank you, Lindsey, for so kindly reminding me of what might have been. Besides, you havent even tried my cooking yet. I might be completely delusional. 

Lindsey smiled. I doubt that. Her eyes flicked unbidden to Patricks waistline. The fullness of his stomach was emphasized by his position bent over the counter. She hoped he hadnt noticed. 

Patrick straightened and flushed slightly. Wrong again. 

Hey, just because I obviously do a lot of eating doesnt mean Im a great cook. His tone was jocular, but his smile failed to reach his eyes. Why dont you see if the rest of the gang needs a hand? 

It was time to wave the white flag and bring what was left of her dignity outside. 

If you need help or want me to bring you a beer from the cooler or anything, just let me know. 

Patrick waved her last attempt at forging a friendship away dismissively. Weve got beer in the cooler, beer in the fridge, beer in the living room, beer in the bedrooms. I think youll find that if theres one thing were not missing around here, its beer. 

Oh. Okay, then. Lindsey shrugged and walked away. She turned slightly before going through the double doors onto the patio, but Patrick was too absorbed making potato salad to look up. 

Almost two hours and four beers later, Lindsey found herself seated between Roy and Patrick, serving herself from the large bowl of potato salad. She put it on her plate next to the vegetables and ranch dip, grilled peppers, and barbecued beans that accompanied one of Drews tofu burgers. She wasnt exactly a vegetarian, but too much meat had always made her a little queasy. 

Patrick evidently didnt have that problem, and Lindsey felt a little warm as she looked over at his double meat burger, a thick slice of melted cheddar between each patty. 

He hadnt been lying when he said he was a good cook, either. Lindsey knew it was just standard barbecue fare, nothing too fancy, but she couldnt remember barbecued beans or potato salad ever tasting so good. 

So guys, I hope everyones schedules free tomorrow morning, Roy said from around a large bite of burger. Lindsey noted he seemed to be the unofficial leader of the group. 

Dylan made a sound that approximated Mmpfh, morning? but the rest of the guys nodded or made grunts of assent. 

Good. Because were all offering our services to help our lovely new lady neighbor move in tomorrow.

Oh! No, you dont have to do that. Im fine, really. Lindsey felt herself blushing furiously. 

Patrick raised an eyebrow. With those twiggy arms? What were you planning to do, spend the whole day hauling over one box at a time?

Lindsey stayed silent. Her plan had in fact gone something like that. 

Itll go faster this way, Roy insisted. Besides, were happy to help. 

Definitely, Vince said from the opposite side of the table. Lindsey smiled in spite of herself. 

She thought she was going to like these new housemates of hers. 

Now, if she could only get Patrick to stop treating her like a complete dolt. 

***

Wooooow, Taylor said, as Roy, Vince, Dylan, Drew, and Patrick came filing in her apartment the next morning. I trade you in for one guy, you trade me in for five! Im almost jealous. 

So it was a trade, Lindsey thought bitterly. But she only said, Were just here for a bit to pick up my stuff, well be out of your hair soon. 

Taylor nodded. Good, I was hoping to show Nicolo around the city, and since you dont have a key.... she trailed off. 

Lindsey shot a dark glance at the bedroom that was supposed to be hers, where Nicolo was still sleeping. Like I said, well be quick. 

You know, Lindsey, youre just like Snow White and the seven dwarves! Only, you know, in your case its more like Half-Asian and the five bros. 

As irritated as Taylor made her, Lindsey laughed at that. Drew had overheard as well and let out an appreciative chuckle, followed by an even more appreciative once-over of Taylor. 

It took almost no time at all for the five guys to load her boxes into the back of Dylans massive SUV, and Taylor looked almost sorry to see them go.

Can I help you boys to some sweet tea? she asked, playing up her St. Louis socialite drawl and all but batting her fake eyelashes. 

Sure, Drew said, at the same time that Vince and Dylan said Definitely. 

Patrick rolled his eyes and said, Thanks but no thanks, Blanche. 

Lindsey feigned a coughing fit to mask her laughter. 

Theyd had to pull down the last two rows of seats to make room for all the boxes, so only Dylan and Lindsey rode back in the car. The rest walked the five minutes between Lindseys old apartment and new home. 

So Lindsey, you have a boyfriend or anything? Dylan asked rather abruptly. 

Um, no, not right now. Why? She felt her cheeks color again. 

Dylan shrugged. Its just good to know. We like to keep tabs on whos coming in and out of the house, is all. We were talking about it after you left last night, and no one knew. 

Oh. What about everyone else? 

Uh, lets see. For Drew a real, long term relationship is about a month, so any random girls you see wandering around the house are probably connected to him. Vince has a girlfriend, but she goes to NYU so shes not around too often. Ive met her two or three times, shes nice enough. Kind of a hipster, though. Now that Steves gone and Patrick and Rachel broke up, I think that leaves the rest of us blissfully unattached. 

Patrick and Rachel? Lindsey asked innocently. By that time they had pulled up to the house, so Dylan took a furtive look around before answering. 


Yeah. They were dating for like three years beforehand, then she just dumped him at the beginning of the summer. Out of the blue, at least from his perspective. He was crazy about her. 

Dylan hoisted a smallish box out of the back and shrugged. As far as she goes, well, Im not saying shes a gold digger but in three years I never saw her offer to pay, or lift a finger, or do much of anything really. Lindsey unlocked the door, a small box under her own arm. 

So dont be too off put by Patrick right now, Dylan continued as they made their way up the empty staircase. Hes just not a huge fan of the fairer sex at the moment. The fact that the fairer sex doesnt seem to be much a fan of him ever since he let himself go and pack on thirty pounds hasnt really been helping matters, either. 

Ill...keep that in mind, Lindsey said thoughtfully. She was glad Dylan seemed like a talker. Just put that in the corner. Over there, yeah, thats fine. 

Unfortunately, she heard the front door open and her other four housemates come in below. She hoped shed get another chance soon to ask about Patrick and the reasons for his somewhat unpleasant demeanor.

***
Oh my God, turn off turn off turn _off_, Lindsey hissed at the fire alarm. She was perched on top of the long dining table, trying to silence the insistent pealing as the kitchen filled with dark smoke. 

Three steps. Turn the oven on. Take the pizza out of the box. Put the pizza in the oven. It wasnt supposed to be hard. She just hoped none of her housemates would notice she was on the verge of burning down the kitchen. 

School had been in session for about a month, and she knew that as president of the Republican Club, Roy was currently heading a meeting on campus. Dylan and Vince were at the gym, Drew was upstairs playing some video game and probably wouldnt be able to hear. That left only...

What the -? Are you trying to kill everyone?

...Patrick. 

She finally got the alarm to shut off and turned to where Patrick was opening the double doors onto the patio and every available window. 

Im so sorry, I was just trying to -

She stopped herself. How was she supposed to explain to culinary school Patrick that she couldnt even manage to cook a frozen pizza? 

By this point, Patrick had fished her charred pizza out of the oven with a sardonic smile. Really, Lindsey? We take you in and you pay us back by burning the place down around us for frozen food? 

I dont know what went wrong. 

Patrick smirked. I can hazard a guess. 

Lindsey stared down at her champagne leather flats, not sure what else to say. Conversation never exactly flowed between herself and her heavyset housemate.

Do you have anything else for dinner? 

Uh, I can probably throw a sandwich or a salad together. I need to go grocery shopping. 

Patricks expression softened a bit. Why dont we go outside for a little bit until the smoke clears out, then I was going to make some chicken stir fry. I tend to make a lot of food, so youre welcome to share if you want. 

Lindsey gave him an appreciative smile. Thank you, Id like that. 

Patrick brightened slightly. You know, you look nice when you do that. 

Do what?

Make a real expression. Usually when you smile its fake looking. Lindsey should have known he wouldnt compliment her without somehow turning it into an insult. 

She followed him out onto the patio, hoping shed be able to carry some sort of conversation. However, the first few minutes of awkward silence did not seem promising. 

Why do you keep doing that? Patrick broke the silence with sudden sharpness. 

Doing what?

Staring at me.

Lindsey felt her cheeks color. She hadnt even realized she was doing it, but her eyes had been running up and down the soft curve of Patricks stomach, admiring how it pressed even more against his tight long-sleeved shirt when he was sitting. 

Im sorry. I didnt mean to - 

He cut her off. Forget it. Maybe you just werent raised not to stare. Hey, I think its safe to go back into the kitchen, dont you?

Uh. Yeah, I guess. It was frustrating enough trying to decide if she was dealing with moderately friendly Patrick or sardonic, condescending Patrick without them both showing up in the same breath. 

Patrick pulled a few chicken breasts out of his shelf in the kitchen. Are you squeamish? he asked Lindsey as he set them on the counter. 

No, Lindsey lied. 

Good. Patrick favored her with a boyish grin. Because today is the day I teach you how to handle a knife properly. 

He placed four chicken breasts on a cutting board, and took a large knife from a drawer. Open your hand, he commanded. Lindsey obeyed, and he slid the handle of the knife between her fingers. 

Grip is everything, you cant just wave a sharp object around with a limp wrist and your fingers everywhere. He curled her fingers around the handle. His touch made Lindsey blush. 

Good. No, the way you had it was better. No, not like that. _Here._ He adjusted her fingers again. Now, dont you feel like you have control over what youre doing?

Uhhhhum. Uh-huh. Patrick smelled so nice it was hard to concentrate on anything else. 

All right, Lindsey, lets chop up some chickens. 

Lindsey pulled a face as he moved her arm to one of the chicken breasts. 

Just start right down the middle, there you go, one straight line, youre cutting it, not shaving it. 

He leaned into her from behind, and laid his arm on top of hers to guide her movements. Lindsey could feel his chin against her hair, his soft exhalation in her ear, his belly gently but firmly pressing against the small of her back. It was all she could do to keep her breathing regulated. 

She managed to get the last of the chicken breasts cut into even slices without losing her cool. 

Good job, Patrick said as he moved away a bit. I knew you couldnt be completely hopeless. 

Thanks, Lindsey said, smiling. 

Patrick brushed a hand absently across his middle. Youre really hot, though.

Thanks, Lindsey said again, with a jolt of enthusiasm. 

No, I meant like your body temperature was really warm. Maybe youre wearing too many layers. 

Yes, that was probably it. 

It was a moment too long before Patrick added, Its not like youre ugly or anything, though. Dont take it like that. 

Lindsey rolled her eyes. _Thaaaaanks._ You sure have a way with women, Patrick. 

He gave her a sheepish grin. Thats what they tell me. &#8232;


----------



## Undine (Mar 28, 2012)

We've missed you, too! Oh, I'm so excited for a new Starling story! Your dialogue is fantastic!
/hugs


----------



## agouderia (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooray - Starling is back!

Your stories always make it sound like a good idea to go back to college ....


----------



## Tad (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't stop grinning like a fool. I'd like to find the writing bug that bit you and give it a tip!


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Mar 31, 2012)

YAY!!! this is great. I have noticed you seem to like the name Patrick  All your Patricks seems pretty hot so hopefully they're based off someone real and equally delicious.


----------



## Starling (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha, well I do have one particular person I'm basing this on, but it's also fictionalized enough that he hopefully wouldn't be shocked at stumbling on himself in story form. I don't think I've used Patrick before, but I am totally guilty of gravitating towards names that all sound the same (I had a Parker in another story). Lindsey was originally Hannah, until I realized that it might be a tad repetitive. And now you know more than you needed about my writing process. 

Thank you so much for all your nice comments, everyone!!!  I should have the second part done sometime soon.


----------



## Starling (Apr 1, 2012)

*Part Two*​

So, these sexy roommates of yours are single, right? Kelly asked, clicking through various pictures Roy had tagged of Lindsey over the past two months. 

Mostly, yeah. Which is why you guys should totally come to our party Friday. 

Oh believe me, babe, I am _so_ there. Kelly clicked a picture and paused. Who is _that_? 

Him? His names Drew. 

Hello Drew, Kelly purred. She was worse than most boys Lindsey knew. 

Be careful, hes kind of a ladies man, Lindsey warned her friend. Kelly dismissed her with a roll of her eyes. 

I said he was hot, not that we should get married. She clicked through a few more pictures. You and the big one hook up yet?

What? Ah--no. Of course not! 

Brianna laughed from the opposite end of Kellys bed. Aww Lindsey, youre so cute when youre embarrassed. 

Im not anything, Lindsey protested. 

He have a girlfriend? Kelly asked. 

No. 

Then whats the hold up? 

I...its just...more complicated than that. 

Only if you make it complicated. Typical Kelly. 

Are you really expecting us to believe you live with a hot chubby guy and nothings happened between the two of you? Brianna reached above her head to tighten her platinum blonde ponytail. Were your best friends. We know you _way_ too well for that. 

He just...isnt interested, all right? Lindsey didnt mean to snap, but with her mounting frustration over the situation with Patrick, it just sort of slipped out. 

Brianna and Kelly shared a look. 

Hey! What was that? 

Nothing, Brianna said innocently. 

Kelly was a little more to the point. Its just that every time you whine about some guy not being interested, what you really mean is that you havent put in the effort to find out if hes interested or not. 

Thats not true! Well...okay. Maybe a little. But this time he really isnt. And I _dont _whine. 

Do you like him? 

Yes, Kelly, I like him, are you happy now? 

Even with Patricks sarcasm and tendency to treat her like she was a few flowers short of a full bouquet, the right look, a well placed smile, or occasional touch was enough to make Lindseys knees buckle. 

Ugh, Lindsey, no one should ever let you live on your own with boys again. You are beyond hopeless. 

Kelly, queen of the obvious. 

No worries, Brianna said brightly. Were always willing to come to the rescue. All you have to do is make sure you look hot for your party this weekend, and well take care of the rest. 

That has to be one of the most terrifying statements youve ever made. No way am I trusting you two around Patrick. 

Kelly glanced up from her computer again. Briannas right - partly. I guarantee if you wear that little black dress with the scoop back and those Betsy Johnsons I saw you buy over the summer, throw some alcohol into the mix, and Patrick wont be able to resist. 

Lindsey sighed. All right. Whatever. You guys will come Friday, though?

Brianna nodded. For sure. But if youre wearing the Betsy Johnsons, does that mean I can borrow your black suede heels? 

Lindsey rolled her eyes. Sure, Bri. Just dont break them. Brianna had snapped a pair of Lindseys heels two years ago trying to run up the stairs at her event planning internship, and hadnt quite managed to live it down. 

This should be fun, Kelly said with a smirk. I feel like your roommates and I have gone waaaay too long without getting acquainted.

***​
Lindsey stared at herself in the full-length mirror she had attached to the back of her door, hands on her hips. She hoped she didnt look too bad. 

The black dress was tight as a second skin, stopping several inches up her thighs, right below her rear. The scooped-out back showcased her delicate shoulder blades, while the front displayed her clavicle nicely. Shed tried to make her figure a little more feminine with the help of Victorias best Secret, the low-back push-up bra, but it hadnt made too much of a difference. 

Her fathers family, the Sullivans, were a tall, boisterous clan boasting broad-shouldered men and busty, hippy women. Shed never looked much like a Sullivan, though, and more strongly resembled her mothers family. 

The Kitas had been among the first wave of immigrants to leave Japan for America, and had been in the country so long that her mother liked to joke they were about as Asian as the Philadelphia roll. However, Lindsey had inherited the small bone structure, slight build, and straight dark hair that were all part of her Japanese heritage. 

She liked it, for the most part, when being five foot one meant she could wear heels as high as she wanted. Taylor Lake had enviously referred to her as couture thin on more than one occasion, and Lindsey did enjoy having her pick of designer clothes at sample sales. On days like today, however, when she was nervous and racked with self-doubt, she couldnt help but worry that couture thin was a nice way of saying she looked better with her clothes _on_. 

She rolled her eyes at her reflection. Lindsey Sullivan, you are a sexy, desirable woman, so just..._act like it_. 

Good advice, she heard Roys voice on the other side of the door. Can I come in?

Oh! Yeah, sure. She felt mortified. 

Sorry, I wouldve knocked, but then I heard your little pep talk... Roy stopped short. Wow, Lindsey. Just...wow. You _are_ a sexy, desirable woman. 

Lindsey blushed a little. In addition to the black dress, shed put on her five-inch purple platform pumps that had the dual advantage of brightening the outfit and making her legs look miles long. She had her hair in a long, loose side braid that hung to her hip, and had trimmed her blunt cut bangs just a bit, so they didnt get too much in her face. She wore silvery eyeliner and had taken a page from Taylors book, donning a pair of fake lashes to make her hazel-gold eyes pop. Shed finished the look with a shade of bubblegum pink lip stain that made her feel both electric and pretty. 

From the way Roys eyes looked like they were about to bulge out of his head, shed say it was worth the effort. 

I actually came up because I needed your opinion on something, Roy continued, managing to pull himself together. 

All right, Lindsey said. Shoot.

Well, actually I was hoping youd come down to the kitchen with me and look over the drink situation. As our resident female, you have to make sure that our liquor selection is lady-approved. 

Lindsey laughed. Sure. 

She left her heels at the bottom of the stairs. It was still half an hour before anyone would really start arriving and there was no need to put any more dents in the wood floors than there were already. 

Vince and Drew were in the kitchen, along with a tall, willowy girl sporting cat-eye glasses and hair a shade of red Lindsey was certain didnt come in nature. 

Dana, this is Lindsey. Lindsey, this is Dana, Roy said by way of introduction. Dana was drinking a glass of white wine, which she tipped at Lindsey. 

Youre Roys girlfriend? 

Oh...no! Lindsey exclaimed, at the same time Roy said, I wish. 

Lindsey looked over at him with an embarrassed half-smile. Roy winked roguishly. 

But isnt your girlfriend named Lindsey too? 

Ex-girlfriend, Vince corrected. 

Emphasis on the ex. Roy made a face like he had eaten something foul. The worst four months and nine days of my young life, Ill have you know. Unless its that gorgeous woman over there, Ive had my fill of Lindseys . 

Oh, sorry about that. Dana shifted uncomfortably. If _someone_ would tell me what was going on with his friends, I might be able to keep up with everyones relationships. She gave Vince a playful punch on the forearm, and he responded with a quick peck on the lips. 

So that was Vinces girlfriend from NYU. Lindsey was inclined to agree with Dylan. Dana seemed nice enough. 

She hadnt noticed that Roy was setting an assortment of drinks on the long table until he tapped her arm.

Check out the spoils, he said, waving an arm with a flourish. Weve got six bottles of white wine, four bottles of red, a bottle of vodka, assorted fruit juice for making lady drinks, a few bottles of soda, _and_ I have tequila, margarita mix, and a blender that is ready to make frozen margaritas all night long. He grinned at her expectantly. Too much? Not enough? Your thoughts. 

It looks like were going to have one hell of a party. 

Roy clapped her enthusiastically the back. Now _that_ was the response I was hoping for. And of course, if none of these tickle your fancy, we have enough beer to float a small...um, flotilla. 

What about food? Lindsey hadnt seen Patrick enter, but he was right behind her, smelling amazing. Because this house is going to be filled with little girls who cant hold their liquor, and Id like more than a slice of bread to give them to keep them from puking on our floor. 

I can hold my liquor, Dana piped up a little defensively. 

Patrick shrugged. Im sure you can, but I bet you anything well mostly be dealing with a bunch of lightweights. I shouldve made something. 

Dont worry about it, big guy, Roy said easily. Weve got three different kinds of chips, salsa, guacamole, ranch dip, assorted vegetation, and I figured everyone could chip in a couple bucks when they get here and we can order a bunch of pizzas. 
Patrick shrugged again. Fair enough. He looked over at Lindsey, his eyes slowly moving up and down, and she felt her skin tingle from his visual attention. 

You shouldnt be barefoot in the kitchen. 

I uh, left my heels by the stairs. Lindsey wished she had them with her now, just so she could fling one at his stupid face. A moment later, she chided herself for acting like a little girl. Did she really want Patrick fawning all over her like Roy? 

She did, just a little. 

***​
Oh my _gawd_, the dress, the hair, the shoes, the eyes. So hot. And seriously, the shoes. Im literally shoegasming right now. 

Glad you could come, Taylor. Lindsey hadnt even been planning to invite her until both Drew and Dylan suggested it. Shed complied, mostly because she (correctly) assumed that Taylor would arrive with Nicolo the Usurper in tow. 

Want me to spill a glass of wine on her or something? Brianna offered as Taylor and Nicolo disappeared into the kitchen. 

Lindsey laughed. No, there really arent any hard feelings on my end. I kind of get the sense that I wouldnt be nearly as happy living with Taylor as I am living here. Thanks, though. 

Brianna grinned. Any time. 

Kelly rattled ice around in her empty cup. I need a refill. So do you two. 

Ive got a third of this beer left, still, Lindsey protested. 

Kelly pulled a pout. You need a drink that isnt for football players, then. Why dont you have one of what Im having?

Which is...?

Delicious. All you need to know. That and your boyfriends the one pouring drinks. 

Lindsey rolled her eyes. I see him every day, you know that, right? 

This is different. 

How? 

It just _is_. 

Howd he react when he saw you? Brianna wanted to know. Was he speechless? I bet he was speechless. Because, not to sound like Taylor or anything, but you look _hot_. 

He told me not to be barefoot in the kitchen. Lindsey tried not to sound as glum as she felt. 

You let him see you without the shoes? Kelly was scandalized. _Never_ underestimate the power of the full ensemble. 

So true. Brianna was nodding sagely. Lets go show him now. 

You guys are children, Lindsey said peevishly, but followed them into the kitchen anyway. 

Patrick was behind the kitchen counter, which Roy had managed to turn into a bar of sorts. Roy was pouring frozen margaritas to a group of eager, pretty girls that looked like freshmen. 

Roy, you are so cool, one of them, a tiny blonde in a backless halter, piped up. Her friends dished out similar compliments. Lindsey didnt think shed ever seen Roy look happier. 

Patrick was another story. Lindsey couldnt decide whether he looked more annoyed or bored. Ignoring Kelly and Briannas giggling, she slipped around the counter, placing herself at Patricks elbow. 

Enjoying yourself? 

Not particularly.

I never would have guessed. Want me to take over? 

Patrick made a face. No. The only thing worse than this would be to have to go out there and...mingle.

Not a big party guy, huh?

Never have been. 

Can I get another one of those things you made before, with the Sprite and the vodka and the grapefruit? Kelly wiggled her cup at Patrick, smiling sweetly. 

Sure thing. 

Can you make one for Brianna and Lindsey, too? 

Sure.

Youre a doll.

Patrick snorted derisively at that. Are you sure you want one? he asked Lindsey. I wouldnt have guessed it was your style. 

Not usually, but Kellys bugging me to drink something - 

Less masculine, Kelly finished for her. 

Patrick shrugged. Ive always preferred a beer drinking girl, myself. Less likely to be a princess. 

Ill get you a beer, Lindsey, Kelly offered brightly. Lindsey repressed a smile. 

Sooooo Patrick, Brianna stretched herself, catlike, over the kitchen counter. Whats your major?

Political Science. 

Hmm. Where are you from? 

New Hampshire. 

Oooohh. Cold. What do you like to do for fun?

A lot of things. And New Hampshire isnt cold all the time. Whats with the inquisition? 

He pushed the drinks he had made toward Brianna with a scowl. 

I was _just _trying to be friendly. Brianna pulled a pout. Kelly returned with another bottle of beer, which she passed to Lindsey with a smile. Noticing the silence, she grabbed Briannas arm. 

Isnt that the guy you went to freshman formal with? 

Brianna craned her neck. Oh God, it is. How embarrassing. 

You guys actually went to freshman formal? Patrick asked. 

Heck yes we did, Lindsey grinned. It was a great time. What was that guys name again? Billy? Hes gotten a lot hotter in the last four years. 

Will, Brianna corrected. And...yeah. 

Kelly grabbed her drink, Cmon Brianna, lets go get reacquainted. Lindsey, this is your house too, you should probably help Patrick with the hostessing. 

Before Lindsey could protest, they were gone, leaving her behind the counter with Patrick. 

You think that guys pretty hot, huh? 

Oh... Lindsey was glad it was dark so Patrick couldnt see her blush. Well, I mean, you should have seen him freshman year. 

It was another joke Patrick didnt find funny. 

Although to be honest, hes a little more up Briannas alley than mine. 

Patrick nodded and poured a mixture of vodka and soda to a girl who had just come to the counter. Lindsey stayed behind the counter pouring drinks for another fifteen minutes without a single word passing between herself and Patrick. She was relieved when Roy took a break from the blender to join them. 

God, is this a great party or what? I only expected about half this many people to show. 

I just hope we dont get a noise complaint, Patrick said darkly. 

Brighten up, big fella. All the people from the houses around us are here. Theres no one to complain. He turned to Lindsey. I swear, you get prettier every time I look at you. 

Are you drunk?

Well...yes. 

Lindsey laughed. That might explain it. 

Oh! That reminds me...well, actually it doesnt, but I was supposed to bring this up to you anyway. Drew wants to know if your friend in the cheetah print is single. 

Lindsey was glad Kelly wasnt around to hear Roy refer to her leopard minidress as cheetah. 

This week she is. 

Roy grinned. Sounds like she and Drew might just get along, then. 

***​
What time is it? Dylan asked, rubbing his head. 

Around three, maybe a little before, Lindsey said. She was on the living room couch, Brianna falling asleep with her head in Lindseys lap. 

Its three forty-five, actually, a girl Lindsey didnt recognize said around a mouthful of pizza, long ago gone cold. 

Oh. Dylan said. He turned to Lindsey. You seen Vince?

He and Dana went upstairs hours ago. 

Im thinking I might join them. I mean! Upstairs. In _my_ room. Not like... 

Lindsey laughed. No worries, I know what you meant. She looked at the pizza eating girl. It looks like things are winding down. Do you have a ride home or do you want me to grab you a blanket or something? 

I live next door, actually. I can just walk. Can I take another piece of pizza with me, though?

Sure. Help yourself. 

Lindsey roused herself off the couch, placing Briannas head gently on a pillow. 

Brianna mumbled something, but with her friends combination of being drunk and half-asleep, Lindsey couldnt understand it. 

Shh, Bri. Im going to get you some water and then see if you have a way to get home. 

Kelly and Brianna had come together, but they were both hopelessly drunk. Come to think of it, she hadnt seen Kelly in a while. 

Lindsey made her way to the kitchen, weaving around the last of the party-goers who were busy packing up their things and trying to split cab fare. 

Roy had his arms around two of the freshman cohort Lindsey had seen earlier. He grinned and winked when he saw her. 

These lovely girls...need a man...to walk them back to the...freshman dorms. Dont worry ladies, Ill...protect you. 

Lindsey found that highly doubtful, but it looked like the girls had no complaints. 

Patrick was seated at the farthest end of the long dining table, munching on a slice of pizza. Lindsey pulled the chair next to him out and sat down. 
Finally, a familiar face, he said. Lindsey smiled. 

I think this was a good party, though, dont you?

Patrick shrugged. Sure.

My friend Briannas pretty much passed out, have you seen the other girl that was with us? Kelly?

The Southern one with the Italian boyfriend?

No, no, thats Taylor, she left ages ago. Kelly. Medium height, wavy brown hair -

Aw yeah, the one with the body, right? I hate to break it to you, but I think she got Drewed. Last I saw they were making out on the patio. 

The one with the body, Lindsey thought with an unpleasant twinge of jealousy. Yes, that would be Kelly. Her deep-v skintight mini left very little of Kellys perfect hourglass figure to the imagination. Of course, Lindseys dress was tight as well, she just didnt have any assets to get the imagination going in the first place. 

Believe me, Kelly can hold her own with Drew, Lindsey said, a little coldly. 

Patrick looked at her strangely for an instant, as if trying to read something in her face. A moment later, he had resumed his usual expression. But your friend Brianna, he said. I think she can get a ride home with-

Please dont say Will, Lindsey laughed. 

Nah, I was going to say my friend Scott. Hes probably the most reputable guy I know. Doesnt drink, doesnt smoke, and I think he was giving a couple of girls a ride home already - Ill see if he has room for Brianna. 

Thanks. Lindsey got up and filled a glass with ice and cold water from the fridge. She grabbed a stray slice of pizza and wrapped it in a paper towel, in case Brianna woke up hungry. 

A loud knock on the patio door almost made her drop the whole thing. She opened the double doors and came face-to-face with Kelly and Drew, both of whom looked decidedly guilty. 

Hey, Lindsey, Drew said to his feet. 

Have fun out there? 

We were, until someone locked us out, Kelly giggled. She adjusted the strap of her dress. Wheres Bri? She go home yet? We were supposed to leave together. 

I dont think either of you are in a state to drive. I think Patricks getting her a ride home with one of his friends.

Can you check if theres room for two?

You arent staying? Drew was aghast. 

Kelly rolled her eyes. Please, Andrew, I hardly know you. What kind of girl do you think I am? 

Lindsey smirked. Yeah, Andrew, she said teasingly. 

Well...I...Kelly....do you want to maybe do dinner sometime? Lindsey had never seen Drew look shy before.

Kelly shrugged. If youre paying. I have a strict spend-my-money-on-clothes-not-food policy. Why dont you give me your number, and maybe Ill call you.

Drew happily obliged. Patrick touched Lindsey lightly on the shoulder, and she had an involuntary twitch of desire at the feeling. 

Sorry, didnt mean to sneak up on you. Scotts good to go. 

Can I come too? Kelly asked. 

Patrick looked from Kelly to Drew. You dont want to stay here?

I prefer waking up in my own bed. 

Patrick shrugged. Probably, you might have to sit in someones lap, though. 

Fine by me. Kelly kissed Lindsey on the cheek. Great party, babe. Leaning closer, she whispered, Your boyfriend looks like he wants to devour you. 

Good _night_, Lindsey hissed, giving her friend a slap on the arm. She looked over at Patrick, mortified, but it didnt seem like he or Drew had heard. 

Ill take these to Bri if you want, Kelly offered, taking the water and wrapped-up pizza from Lindsey. Toodles. 

Drew followed Kelly out of the kitchen, leaving Patrick and Lindsey alone. 

You think we should start cleaning this up? Patrick asked, looking around the devastated kitchen. 

Leave it. Its not going anywhere, and it will be easier with all of us pitching in tomorrow.

Yeah. Patrick scratched his head. Well, uh, goodnight Lindsey. 

Lindsey nodded, ignoring the sinking feeling in the pit of her stomach. Yeah. Good night. Sleep tight. Dont let the bedbugs bite. Seriously? She was glad Kelly wasnt around to hear that.

She followed Patrick out of the kitchen into the living room. She paused at the foot of the stairs, as Patrick fumbled in his pocket for the key to his room. 

Um, Patrick? 

Yeah? 

Palms sweating, heart racing, Lindsey walked up to Patrick and gave him a kiss on the lips. He hesitated for an instant, then returned Lindseys kiss with a deeper one of his own.

I just...wanted to let you know you looked really nice tonight, Lindsey sputtered as they pulled away. All she could think about was kissing Patrick again. 

Patrick blinked at her, speechless for a moment. 

You arent drunk, are you?

No, why, are you? She couldnt remember Patrick drinking that much. 

He shook his head. No. I just wanted to be sure you knew...you knew what you were getting into. 

Lindsey stood on her toes to pull Patricks neck toward her own. Even in her five-inch heels, he had almost half a foot on her. 

I know _exactly_ what Im getting into.


----------



## Undine (Apr 1, 2012)

Hooray!


----------



## Xyantha (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahh, loving it!! Having been a girl with all male friends I find the feeling between everyone very genuine and I cannot wait to see where this goes!


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2012)

I was all but cheeringout loud for Lindsey at the end there


----------



## ashblonde (Apr 3, 2012)

So glad you're back Starling, love this new one! 

::claps with a happy dance::


----------



## SilkySunshine (Apr 23, 2012)

YAY!

I love where this is going.


----------



## PinkRodery (May 2, 2012)

This is WONDERFUL! Can't wait for more.


----------



## fa_foo (May 9, 2012)

Tad said:


> I was all but cheeringout loud for Lindsey at the end there



This is a great premise, a great story, and would be even better if she starts to pack on some major pounds. Please?


----------



## Tad (May 9, 2012)

fa_foo said:


> This is a great premise, a great story, and would be even better if she starts to pack on some major pounds. Please?



Agreed with the first part, but the second part? Pretty clearly this is a story about a thin FA trying to get together with a big guy....not fair to ask it to turn into something else! (OK, personally, I'm all for everyone enjoying some chub and would have no objection to stories where a thin FFA gained some weight....but I'm pretty sure this is not the author's intent here. Not to put words into her mouth, but also not wanting her to feel pressured to go that way)


----------



## agouderia (May 9, 2012)

fa_foo said:


> This is a great premise, a great story, and would be even better if she starts to pack on some major pounds. Please?



 It looks like you're unaware of which sub-genre you've stumbled upon: This is a BH*M* story ... meaning it's all about the male characters weight and weight gain.
It's the little niche where the FFA's can get their kicks out of objectifying the male body for once in peace and quiet....

Sometimes there can be mutual weight gain in this sub-genre, with the female characters also gaining weight, but from what I've read of Starling's stories, those are not down her line.

Nevertheless - when do we get the next chapter, please Starling?


----------



## Xyantha (May 9, 2012)

LOL @ "It's the little niche where the FFA's can get their kicks out of objectifying the male body for once in peace and quiet...." Its funny because it is true...Makes me feel a little guilty, but not enough to stop


----------



## ashblonde (May 9, 2012)

agouderia said:


> It looks like you're unaware of which sub-genre you've stumbled upon: This is a BH*M* story ... meaning it's all about the male characters weight and weight gain.
> It's the little niche where the FFA's can get their kicks out of objectifying the male body for once in peace and quiet....



No diggity, no doubt! :bow:


----------



## clockworklove (Jun 15, 2012)

This is fantastic! I've missed your writing-- hope more is coming soon! :wubu:


----------

